

Archaeologists discover 3,500-year-old settlement in Egyptian desert - joshzayin
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/07/science/07archeo.html

======
uuoc
Please don't post links to the NY Times paywall, such as this link.

~~~
ugh
What is the reason for your objection to paid content? I don’t see how
charging money for content is wrong in any way. Said content could easily be
deserving of links from HN, I know of no guideline or informal rule that would
discourage such practice.

~~~
swombat
Nothing wrong with charging money for content.

Just don't expect to get on news aggregators if you do.

~~~
ugh
Don’t expect to be very popular, that much I can agree with. But I don’t think
there should be an outright ban.

